# Wolfswagen '69 Baja Bug Project



## Wolfswagen (Jul 2, 2012)

The Baja has accumulated roughly 3,000 miles since the conversion, and it has been a fun and interesting journey! This spring (2016), however, I intend to add a BMS because of some issues I've had with winter storage. Every year I have had to re-balance the battery pack manually. This probably isn't an issue in the southern climates where the car can be driven all 12 months. I'm also looking into upgrading to J1772, adding disc brakes to the rear, and lifting the back a few inches.


----------

